
The Hardest Problems - allenc
http://allenc.com/2014/01/hardest-problems/
======
arithma
Requiring lots of effort != Hard (Engineering). Anything that requires a lot
of money instead of ingenuity is particularly unattractive to engineers, I
believe.

